# Denim leggings yea or nay?



## colormeup (Jan 18, 2009)

Found some denim leggings today but they are made like jeans with pockets and all. Is this fashion item a yea or nay? These denim leggings had a small strap to go under the foot, is it just me or is that kinda weird?


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 18, 2009)

It sounds very weird. I've never seen a pair but from the description I'd say nay.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen them, I hate them. A definate nay from me, but each to their own, they're just not my style at all


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2009)

i think they might look cool? i'd have to see a picture though. if you wore boots with them you wouldn't see the strap.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 18, 2009)

I found some pics of girls' ones... they don't look as bad as the ones I've seen instore... I guess I just don't really like things that are 'fake' of something else - if you want to wear leggings, wear leggings. If you want to wear denim, wear denim! you know?


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2009)

Ewwwwww!!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah.. they're um...weird! i say nay!


----------



## Darla (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry but that second picture looks like a pair of long johns!

hey it is cold outside


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 18, 2009)

AH HA HA!!! Leggings with the foot strap. That makes me laff... Nay...


----------



## esha (Jan 18, 2009)

Isn't that what skinny jeans are for? I say nay, I'm not a leggings type of girl.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 18, 2009)

To be more specific, they are denim, just thin denim and super stretchy. They look just like jeans except for the foot that has the elastic. I did think of buying them and cutting off the elastic strap. As for why not just buy regular skinny jeans it's cause I can't find any since I don't have hips.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

I think just wear skinny jeans


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am personally not a fan, icky if you ask me.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 18, 2009)

well if they are a replacement for skinnies then sure they look great, cutting off the stirup foot strap sounds good.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Wait...there's a strap on them??? Like stirrup pants?

If so, then I say definitely no.

Maybe you can find some denim leggings that don't have the straps and actually look like skinny jeans?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 18, 2009)

You could try these:

No stirrups.





Newport-News: Women's Clothing, Sportswear, Shoes, Jeans, Special Sizes, and more | Product Ensemble


----------



## colormeup (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe you can find some denim leggings that don't have the straps and actually look like skinny jeans? True. I'll probably have to wait until I can go to a real store, an hour drive. Where I live my shopping is limited mostly to Pennys and Macys


----------



## Anthea (Jan 19, 2009)

I've seen them in Paddy's markets, I wouldn't wear them, a but too revelling for me, shows too many lumps and bumps and my lumps and bumps in that area is not a good look. I think real denim is the go.


----------



## Searesrayne (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it looks okay .. the ones in the pic xD if your skinny xD other wise NAY!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 19, 2009)

I use to have some and hated them! That was back in the day when everyone wore tight pants lol. Now, I think with a good pair of boots, they actually look quite cool.


----------



## cygne noir (Jan 19, 2009)

yey if you look really absolutely stunning..nay if not...i owned a pair and in theory they looked good...I'm not fat (normal, i'd say) but i looked horrible in them...funny enough, skinny jeans look good on me...so for me, personally they are a nay ..


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, I've seen them ard, but I think one has to be very slim to carry it off because its not the most flattering bottom.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 19, 2009)

Nay, I think they're too weird looking


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 19, 2009)

Something seems off...I dont know, i probably wouldnt wear it but then again, i said the same about skinny jeans.


----------



## Gossip_Grl (Jan 20, 2009)

They're a yay for me as long as they're tucked into boots


----------



## gururose (Jan 20, 2009)

no way...uber daggy. reminds me of late 6o's apres ski....


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 22, 2009)

When I was young I had a pair of jeans like that that I would go riding in. They were denim, but they were super tight and stretchy and had a strap under my foot so that I could easily get my legs into my boots without them bunching up. The description brings back memories.


----------

